# Sum Deer near DC need a ride... =x



## Dextromethorphan (Jun 13, 2008)

Me n my girlfriend are in southern MD n we're offerin peoples gas money to ride along there n back as long as it's less than a greyhound ticket for both of us. 
Which is $136. 

We're chill plurries n we don't really cause drama or anythin =] 

I can draw you some stuff too for the ride up there too?


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 13, 2008)

You might want to indicate where exactly you are planning on going.


----------



## Dextromethorphan (Jun 14, 2008)

lmao.
Right sorry.
Anthrocon.


----------

